# Bad etiquette to return used make up back to the store?



## Makeupjnki32 (Jun 7, 2013)

Recently, I decided to return my used make up ( eyeshadow palette, pressed powder, blush) at Ulta just because I simply no longer use them anymore. Before my visit, I called the store just to make sure it was ok to do so and I read the back of the receipt. Everything seemed cool until....I met with the manager who'd have to perform the return. She drilled me with questions about why I was making the return, couldn't locate the items on the receipt (which were clearly printed), then told me the next time I buy make up, ask for assistance before I make a purchase. Whaat?? How did she know I didn't ask for assistance when at the time I made the purchase? They ended up returning 2 of the 3 items and received a store credit, which is fine but should I really be treated like scum making a return and doing so within the confines of the store policy? Or should I just suck up my bad purchases or sell them on blog sale? Anyone ever had a similar experience at Ulta or any other cosmetics store?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 8, 2013)

If the items didn't work for you then a refund should be issued. On one hand I can agree with you that the manager was out of line but on the other you're line, "I simply no longer use them anymore" does make you come off as a habitual returner. Kind of reminds me of people who'd buy a dress from a store to wear to an event then returns it after the event saying they changed their mind.

In the future stick with Sephora (if possible) and get samples of products so you're not wasting your time having to find the receipt and go back to the store to return an item that you didn't want anymore.


----------



## Dancerina (Sep 10, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with returning makeup that didn't work for you. I've done it at both CVS and Sephora and I haven't had a problem. They understand. I guess it just depends on where you go and who does your return.


----------



## jrenee (Sep 10, 2013)

I've only been to Ulta once to buy dry shampoo.  When I was checking out, I had an older woman, likely a manager, give me an uncomfortable look and a stern response when I inquired about their return policy if I tried the product.  (She said that they wouldn't accept a half full bottle).  

I ended up returned it after using it once because I didn't like it/ it didn't work for me.  The sales associate who was processing my return was pretty friendly and recommended some alternatives when I said I didn't like the product (that I couldn't buy at the time because I couldn't stay to try out products).

On the other hand, I used to be a habitual returner at Sephora because I prefer online shopping as oppose to going to the store and trying it out.  And this was before I learned that if you go to the store, they can give you samples of the product to try at home.  And this was before I knew that the beauty experts can sit you down and help create looks with the makeup.  (Frankly, all of this was BEFORE I was a member of Make Up Talk!)

While I'm a more conscious and informed shopper, I also don't sweat it if I need to bring something back because it was an impulse purchase (as long as I don't use it) and it's in re-sellable condition.  If I want to try something, I usually do some research on MUT to find reviews, then go to Sephora and get their help/recommendations.  

I don't really know what your situation is, but I agree with Zadi that it's not really ethical to bring something back simply because you stopped using it in your regular routine.  I was never given a hard time at Sephora when I brought in several items to return (with different receipts), but I felt bad doing so, especially when they didn't say anything.


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Oct 16, 2013)

I bought a UD lipstick and the color is just too bright of a light pink.  I used it once.  I would like to return it.  I threw out the box though.  I feel awkward but $22+ is a bit much for a lip stick that I don't like and won't use. 

I want to try it one more time with a lip liner that is darker first.  

The other problem with returning it, I used my award points to purchase a bunch of stuff.  I decided that rather than a bunch of single eyeshadows, I would return it and get a palette. When they did the return, they subtracted out the award points for each item and so I lost those dollars.  I had purchased 3x more than what the points were and only returned a fraction of the purchase.  I also lost points that I earned. I get that part, but the award dollars made me upset.  So if I did return this lipstick, that would be another hit and more lost award points.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NewportSweetPea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought a UD lipstick and the color is just too bright of a light pink.  I used it once.  I would like to return it.  I threw out the box though.  I feel awkward but $22+ is a bit much for a lip stick that I don't like and won't use. 

I want to try it one more time with a lip liner that is darker first.  

The other problem with returning it, I used my award points to purchase a bunch of stuff.  I decided that rather than a bunch of single eyeshadows, I would return it and get a palette. When they did the return, they subtracted out the award points for each item and so I lost those dollars.  I had purchased 3x more than what the points were and only returned a fraction of the purchase.  I also lost points that I earned. I get that part, but the award dollars made me upset.  So if I did return this lipstick, that would be another hit and more lost award points.  
If you want a different shade of the UD lipstick, you could just do an exchange.  Then you wouldn't be losing points.


----------

